# ISO TNT chicken and biscuits recipe



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2007)

That is what I typed into search and it didn't narrow down my search much.
I'd like to make some easy chicken and biscuits with some leftover chicken I have. I figured I can follow the directions on the box for the biscuits, I've done those before long ago, but I've never been happy with the chicken part of it. Any recipe I've used before called for cream of chicken soup and I don't want yellow chicken and biscuits. I want the kind you get when at a diner (or dinor up here in PA). The kind with the neutral colored gravy that resembles the chicken coloring.

Does anyone have a handy link or recipe they can share?
Thanks


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 3, 2007)

I am confused by your question. I was living in Atlanta before and Chicken and Biscuits were pretty popular as a sandwich for breakfast. 

The chicken and biscuits I had always had fried chicken and biscuits on the side. Are you looking to do that or something different. 

I have occassionally seen gravy on top of the chicken if that's what you are referring to and yes they normally use a condensed cream of chicken or mushroom soup for that. Atleast that's what it tasted like. 

Although I am not a huge fan of fried foods, when I do make gravy and want it white I just prefer to use a readymade packet of mccormick white gravy. It has a good amount of seasoning in it already. I make it mine by adding some freshly chopped garlic and some fresh thyme to it.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2007)

hmmm, maybe it's an area thing then.
Chicken and biscuits up here in the northeast refers to a hot mixture of chicken, gravy and vegetables served over biscuits or sometimes mashed potatos. It looks like the inside of a chicken pot pie (sans crust), but the chicken is usually more shredded.
Maybe if I search chicken pot pie I'll have better luck. 
Thanks for getting me thinking that way, Yakuta


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 3, 2007)

Was looking around for what I thought you might be looking for and found this. Domestic Goddesses: Chicken, Biscuits & Gravy Casserole
I'm not sure if it's what you were looking for since you didn't mention casserole... but it sure does sound good lol! I bookmarked it and going to try it soon myself.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

That is much like her chicken mug pie that I adapted last night. Thanks. You can't read too much to get some idea of what you're doing when you step up to the kitchen counter


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe it would be something more similar to Chicken ala King? Add some extra veggies to it and put it over biscuits?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

Exactly Suzi, veggies and "sauce" for the biscuits.
Ala King... that means with peas, doesn't it?  I thought someone told me that long ago.  I like peas by themself, but not in my chicken and biscuits.  It always seems like they overpower everything.

Anyway, I must have gotten my topics mixed up. I said in another post that it didn't come out too bad. Not restaurant quality, but very passible.


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

I just use chicken broth and make gravy then add the other ingredients.  I'm always told my gravy looks too pale. My family loves chic-n-bisc, thanks for reminding me I think well have this tomarrow.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

No, I just can't read..... Sorry!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

I've never heard of Chicken and Biscuits in this form. Down here some Fast Food places sell a "chicken 'N' biscuit that is a piece of fried breast inside the biscuit. Others sell fried chicken with a biscuits(s) as a side. Of course I have heard of Chicken pot pie, which I am fond of. 

The idea of a chicken pot pie filling ladled over biscuits sounds yummy!!
I will try this soon! It just makes sense it would be good!! Thanks Pacanis for the idea!!


Enjoy!


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

It must be a northern thing, very easy meal and delicious. I make it a lot during winter,where some people make a lot of chili (half the family does not like) I make Chic-N-Biscuits.  You can put anything in the gravy you want. If you try it I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

Miss Mikki...and others...

Do you make a traditional chicken pot pie type gravy, light in color, or is it a darker brown gravy...I know I will love it. A "southerner" will eat anything on top of a biscuit! Or cornbread!


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

I make traditional chicken gravy light in color,never tried it with brown gravy. I mught just have to try it when I make it tomarrow.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, Pacanis. No, chicken a la king doesn't have peas, although I guess you could add them. I use Betty Crocker's recipe for this, which includes green pepper, mushrooms, and pimentos (I add fresh red peppers). Here it is: Chicken Ã  la King from Betty Crocker (includes a photo) It makes a wonderful rich gravy (it's not brown, though, it's kind of tan). I serve it over mashed potatoes, toast, or rice, depending on what I have or how much work I want to do


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

mikki said:


> I make traditional chicken gravy light in color,never tried it with brown gravy. I mught just have to try it when I make it tomarrow.


 
Taditional chicken gravy here, gravy made after frying chicken, using a little of the oil, and all of the browned bits left in the pan, with addtional flour added and browned, (roux) is the norm, and is brown or darker in color depending on the shade of the roux. However, I don't believe that is the type or color you and Pacanis are refering too. If I made a basic Chicken pot pie type filling, wouldn't that be closer to what is traditional/normal for you, and in your area for chicken and biscuits? I just want to make sure, as best I can to duplicate the dish the way it is done in your area. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

Like mikki said, the gravy should be kind of a pale color. Like a beige or tan. I posted a pic around here somewhere of what mine came out looking like, which looks pretty much like a restaurant's version. After the solid ingredients were finished cooking I added some butter, melted it, then sprinkled some flour on it, maybe 1 little over 1/8c. Then when that was all good, I added my chicken broth and milk (whole). I used one of those small boxes of chicken broth (16oz?) and not quite as much milk..... how's that for precise measurements . It definitely did not have that yellowish look like you get when using cream of chicken soup, which a lot of quick recipes call for. It should be about the consistancy of a beef stew's gravy, thicker than soup, but runny enough to absorb into the biscuits.
Just need to work on the seasoning now


----------



## Constance (Dec 4, 2007)

I sometimes make chicken pot pie using biscuits on top instead of a crust. I don't use a recipe, but here's a basic guide.

Chicken Biscuit Pie

2-3 cups cooked chicken, cut in bite-sized pieces
1 cup potatoes, peeled and cut into small cubes
2 carrots, peeled and sliced diagonally
1/2 cup diced onion, more or less as you like
1 cup chopped celery
1 small jar pimentos, drained (opt)
1 can cut green beans, drained OR 1 can mixed vegetables (Veg-all)
2 cups+ chicken broth (you will need to open two cans)
2 tbls butter
2 tbls flour
S&P
chopped parsley, preferably fresh
one can Pillsbury's Grand Biscuits, or homemade ones

Put carrots, onions and celery in a small bowl, add a little chicken broth, cover loosely, and microwave until vegetables are crisp-tender. Or, put them in a saute pan with the broth, cover, and braise instead. If the potatoes are hard, add them about half way through. This step is usually not needed.

In a large sauce pan, melt the 2 tbls butter, mix in the flour, then stir in 2 cups of chicken broth, or half chicken broth and half milk, and cook on medium heat, stirring, until the sauce is thickened. Mix in vegetables and chicken, and season to taste with S&P and parsley. 

Turn mixture into a casserole dish, cover, and bake in 350 degree oven for 30 minutes, or until it's bubbling hot. Remove from oven, top with biscuits, and return it to oven and cook, uncovered, until biscuits are browned and cooked through. 

*It's important for the mixture to be hot before you put the biscuits on top, or they will be soggy on the bottom. 

This is a great one dish meal, and a good way to use up leftover chicken or turkey. It's also good with ham chunks.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

Here it is


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

What a neat idea cooking it in the oven and putting your biscuits right on top.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I sometimes make chicken pot pie using biscuits on top instead of a crust


.

I've done that as well Miss Connie. I was thinking that what Pacanis and Miss Mikki were describing was an Upside Down version of what I had done with the biscuits as a crust for Chicken Pot Pie. No matter, I am going to make it their way, (Saturday?) Thanks for posting your recipe. 

Pacanis..Thanks for posting the picture. It looks good! I don't see alot of veggies however. Does the dish not have veggeis? Or is it supposed to be just a nice gravy and chicken served over biscuits? The color and consistency is what I had thought.


----------



## Constance (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's a picture of mine. I used the Flakey Layers biscuits on this one, and we really liked it.

Thank goodness for cooking spray...it makes clean-up a lot easier!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks UB.
I didn't put a lot of veggies in it. Some carrots which you can see, and about the same amount of onions, celery, plus 1-1/2 shredded large potatos that blend in. The potatos were Rachel Ray's idea. If I do that again it would be 1/2 that amount just for the texture. Not the sharpest pic cuz I took it with "Bubba's" phone 
Besides, I didn't want it to look like the chicken had only walked through it 
That's about what it look like up here, though. Some restaurants add peas, some don't. Your mileage may vary.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Thank goodness for cooking spray...it makes clean-up a lot easier!


 
....And a big bottle of Hot Sauce/Tabasco Sauce makes it go down easier!

Thanks Miss Connie! Looks good!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

It's getting to where I may have to take an early lunch!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

Pacanis said:
			
		

> Not the sharpest pic cuz I took it with "Bubba's" phone
> Besides, I didn't want it to look like the chicken had only walked through it
> That's about what it look like up here, though. Some restaurants add peas, some don't. Your mileage may vary.....


 
 Yep, that wireless technology is something!

I love Green/English peas on a stand alone basis. But in pot pie, I usually go easy with them. They seem to have a tendency to over power things for my taste anyway.

Ok, I think I am good to go! Saturday will be Chicken and biscuits, Northern Style! I'm lookig forward to it!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I love Green/English peas on a stand alone basis. But in pot pie, I usually go easy with them. They seem to have a tendency to over power things for my taste anyway.
> 
> Ok, I think I am good to go! Saturday will be Chicken and biscuits, Northern Style! I'm lookig forward to it!


 
That's exactly my feelings towards peas. I must always overdo it because that's all I end up tasting. Simpler for me just to leave them out 

I'm looking foward to a pic of Uncle Bob's "Yankee" chicken & biscuits


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

As pacanis said Restaurants usually put carrots and peas. I know people who add corn too. I make mine with just gravy and chicken over biscuits because my family does not care for veggies in it.  Add what you like the concept is still the same. If I get it made tomarrow, I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it just me or is it funny to anyone else that such a simple dish can be so foreign to someone in the same country? What a great place we live in!
Uncle Bob I am SO enjoying watching you learn "Northern Food" as I watch the 6 inches of snow pile up. Warms me little heart.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Is it just me or is it funny to anyone else that such a simple dish can be so foreign to someone in the same country? What a great place we live in!
> Uncle Bob I am SO enjoying watching you learn "Northern Food" as I watch the 6 inches of snow pile up. Warms me little heart.


 
 I wouldn't say it was totally foreign Miss Suzi..just a variation on a theme that I was not familiar with. Gravy of any kind/variation on a biscuit is not foreign to a SouthenerThis dish would also be excellent on Cornbread. (I know this) I may have a serving of both!! 

I'm happy to know, that my "education" is warming your heart on this cold winter's day.... Better me than a huge slice of fruitcake




Stay Warm & Enjoy!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

Nuthin wrong with fruitcake....
Oh forget the cake, by the end of a day with my kids ya may as well just soak ME in bourbon.


----------



## mikki (Dec 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob-- Here is a picture of my chicken & Biscuits. Like I said mine is plain and simple,chicken gravy and biscuits.Simply delicious though!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Miss Mikki... That looks delicious, and exactly like I had imagined how the dish to look. In my mind, it's just a chicken pot pie with little or no vegetables served over biscuits. No way that's not yummy! 

Thanks for posting the picture....It's worth a thousand words!!


Enjoy!


----------



## mikki (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment and oh boy did we enjoyed it alright I feel like I'm going to burst, I always over eat when I make chic-n-bisc.  Made my daughter fell better too, she sprained her ankle on Sat and still can't put much pressure on it and is upset she can't play basketball. There is nothing like comfort food.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2007)

You are welcome! Cook that girl some cornbread with your chicken dish on top. She' ll be shooting 3 pointers in no time flat!!


----------



## mikki (Dec 5, 2007)

Never made cornbread before. Wouldn't even know where to start. I just learned how to make bananna and zuccinni bread though so there might be hope for me yet.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2007)

mikki said:


> Never made cornbread before. Wouldn't even know where to start. I just learned how to make bananna and zuccinni bread though so there might be hope for me yet.


 
I have confidence in you!!! I'll PM you in a couple of days...


----------



## pacanis (Dec 5, 2007)

mikki said:


> Uncle Bob-- Here is a picture of my chicken & Biscuits. Like I said mine is plain and simple,chicken gravy and biscuits.Simply delicious though!!!!


 
Hope you didn't mind me looking, too 
That's the way it's supposed to be, simple. The chicken. The biscuits. The gravy. _Maybe_ some veggies. That's the difference between chicken and biscuits and pot pie filling, IMO. But they're similar.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 5, 2007)

mikki said:


> Never made cornbread before. Wouldn't even know where to start. I just learned how to make bananna and zuccinni bread though so there might be hope for me yet.


Mikki, believe me if I tell you this one thing.
If you need direction in making corn bread you have come to the right person in accepting Uncle Bob's help.  His is fabbo! thumbs up for sure!


Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Mikki...and others...
> 
> Do you make a traditional chicken pot pie type gravy, light in color, or is it a darker brown gravy...I know I will love it. A "southerner" will eat anything on top of a biscuit! Or cornbread!


I like the gravy inside to be:
1. plentiful
2. whiter in color, so creamy, adding milk and 1/2+1/2
3. made with chicken broth and the ^^^ that's been cooking on the stove all day
4. not too many spices or seasonings cause I want it to taste like just chicken gravy
5. all else goes into the filling, but for the gravy, it's pretty straight foreward


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2007)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> Mikki, believe me if I tell you this one thing.
> If you need direction in making corn bread you have come to the right person in accepting Uncle Bob's help. His is fabbo! thumbs up for sure!


 
(((((((((((Lefselover)))))))))))  (The check is in the mail)





			
				pacanis said:
			
		

> Hope you didn't mind me looking, too


 

Look all ya want! Just don't touch! If ya do...You in a heap of trouble boy!!
Thems my Chic N Biscuit!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like my grandmother's chicken-n-dumplins - sans the dumplins. All she did was boil a chicken, then skin and bone the meat, shred or dice the meat, add back to the pot - add the dumplings and if it wasn't thick enough when the dumplins were done she add a little blond roux (real butter and flour cooked over very low heat for 4-5 minutes) ... and lots of black pepper. If too thick after adding the roux - she thinned it out with whole milk.

So - deconstructing her recipe to make this ... she had basically chicken, stock and a roux - the thickness adjusted with whole milk. I guess that further reduces to simply boiled chicken and gravy? 

How could that not be good, with or without vegetables, cerved up over a big old hot split buttermilk biscuit - or some cornbread (made without sugar).

Humm ... it's supposed to be cold here this weekend ....


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 6, 2007)

Now, there is no way I would even dare to say I know any better about cornbread than Uncle Bob.... or any Southerner... 
but I make this one all the time and can't get enough of it!

Golden Sweet Cornbread - Allrecipes

Hint, don't bake it in a dark pan. Use a silver colored round pan, or I use my square glass Pyrex. 

UB, if you have any suggetions to doctor it up any, by all means go for it!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Why is it that at 6am in the morning I'm craving chicken and Uncle Bob's cornbread?  Yum!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Now, there is no way I would even dare to say I know any better about cornbread than Uncle Bob.... or any Southerner...
> but I make this one all the time and can't get enough of it!
> 
> Golden Sweet Cornbread - Allrecipes
> ...


 
Morning Miss Suzi


 2/3 Cups of Sugar!!! It's Cake!!! It's Cake!!  I personally don't use sugar in cornbread, but if you want too it's ok. It's one of those personal preference things as well as a regional thing I think. Most people here in my area prefer it without sugar, and not so much flour...if any. Anyway you...

Enjoy & Have Fun!


----------



## mikki (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe suzi- I doesn't look to hard,I think I'll pick up the cornmeal today and try it this weekend.
You know I use to hate cooking, my mom was not a cook so I never learned how to cook different things. Her saying was that if it came out of a box or can we were in business. I married into a italian family,they all know how to cook so I'm the butt of all the jokes. Not one would show me how to make anything though,always felt beneath them. Thanks to all of you I have learned to make a few different things, and I am beginning to like cooking. Thanks to everyone of you!!!!!!


----------



## mikki (Dec 6, 2007)

UB, Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2007)

mikki said:


> UB, Do you have a recipe?


 

Yes....Do you have a cast iron skillet??


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 6, 2007)

ooooo ooooo I do I do!!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2007)

Me too!
I was just going to say I got my bread machine in yesterday if the dough needs mixed up in one, and I do have a Griswold cast iron skillet, so ya got that recipe around here somewhere, UB?

And don't worry. I won't take _your_ chic & bisc. If my hens I got this spring don't start producing me an egg or two soon, I'll be swimming in chic & bisc


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

You're 3/4 of the way there, SQ!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> If my hens I got this spring don't start producing me an egg or two soon, I'll be swimming in chic & bisc


 
How Old are they..??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> ooooo ooooo I do I do!!!!!


 
You have a PM too!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2007)

My hens are 29-1/2 weeks old, UB. Healthy, not going through a molt...... and not laying yet either.  From what I've read a lot of backyard flocks' egg production has been down this year. Since mine never started before freezing temps and short days set in, I wonder if they ever will before spring

Thanks for the PM. I will cut myself while preparing lunch and swear myself to secrecy


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yes....Do you have a cast iron skillet??



I have THREE cast-iron skillets, and a cast-iron grill pan and a cast-iron Dutch oven  May I have your recipe, please? I made homemade cornbread for the first time a couple of months ago, and there wasn't much corny flavor at all


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2007)

pacanis said:


> My hens are 29-1/2 weeks old, UB. Healthy, not going through a molt...... and not laying yet either. From what I've read a lot of backyard flocks' egg production has been down this year. Since mine never started before freezing temps and short days set in, I wonder if they ever will before spring
> 
> Thanks for the PM. I will cut myself while preparing lunch and swear myself to secrecy


 
They should be laying. Around 20 weeks old is about avg. I think. You will need to add daylight hours (artificial lights) during short winter days to keep production going. I forget the light hours that they need. I used to burn lights around 4 hours per night I think. I don't have a clue where all of my "technical" information is, but you shouldn't have any trouble finding the information.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2007)

I know. They are way overdue.
The problem with adding light is they will burn out more quickly. A chicken is born with as many eggs as it will ever produce. The more you coax them to lay these eggs by increasing their daylight in the winter, the quicker they will "run out". I'm sure you probably already know this, but I thought this was pretty interesting and worth mentioning for those that don't. I also read that coaxing them to lay more eggs is linked to reproductive cancer in young chickens.
Since I have no intention of butchering them when they no longer lay, I'm hoping the lead long healthy, egg laying lives, even if production drops to just a couple eggs a week.
But not getting their first egg is killing me 
Not to mention all that crowing they do in the morning


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> But not getting their first egg is killing me
> Not to mention all that crowing they do in the morning


 
So lets see...Your Chicken and Biscuit recipe starts like this???


1 Young Hen that want lay
etc 
etc
etc
etc.


----------



## CasperImproved (Dec 6, 2007)

[B said:
			
		

> mikki[/B];517368]Uncle Bob-- Here is a picture of my chicken & Biscuits. Like I said mine is plain and simple,chicken gravy and biscuits.Simply delicious though!!!!



I simply don't understand how you managed to have only a single split biscuit on that plate. Myself, I would have had two (if not three), and then would have had to evaluate seconds... assuming I could fit them in.


----------



## mikki (Dec 7, 2007)

Believe me I had more. I finished that before my daughter got to the table. I eat one biscuit at a time because I don't like my biscuits to get mushy.


----------

